# Solved: Imagemap won't work in firefox



## Treasad (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi there. I have created an imagemap which displays perfectly in IE 7 but won't display in Firefox. If I right click and select 'view image' I get an error message saying 'File not Found, Firefox can't find file at..... I am only learning html so would be grateful if any help could be worded for the uninitiated  Many thanks.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

We can't help unless we see the code 

Please post the code, or link to the page the image map is on.


----------



## Treasad (Oct 31, 2008)

I can see how the code might prove useful, talk about dense 
Anyway, here it is and thanks for your help, I appreciate it.

Menu Page


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You're referencing an image that is on your computer.
Upload it to the Internet and you should be fine.
IE has no trouble seeing it, because IE is embedded into your computer.
No one else will see it, even on IE, because they aren't on your computer.


----------



## Treasad (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks a million for that. I should have known.


----------

